# Loans And One Parent Family



## mummy1 (16 May 2008)

am living at home wit my parents and i have toddler and i need money to get 2 new beds for me and her. can loan parents get loans out of a bank.


----------



## ClubMan (16 May 2008)

Any lender will assess a loan application based on your ability to service the loan repayments. You'd need to post some details about your income/means.


----------



## Rose (16 May 2008)

Have you approached the community welfare officer in your area,  I think theres such a thing as a hardship grant available for necessary things like that or your local conference of the St. Vincent de Paul might be able to help.


----------



## mtpmd (17 May 2008)

You should apply for an Exceptional Needs Payment with the Community Welfare Service. I suggest that if you experience any difficulty with your request you should mention the fact that you are not in receipt of Rent Supplement as you are living with your family.
Best of luck


----------



## gipimann (17 May 2008)

mtpmd said:


> You should apply for an Exceptional Needs Payment with the Community Welfare Service. I suggest that if you experience any difficulty with your request you should mention the fact that you are not in receipt of Rent Supplement as you are living with your family.
> Best of luck


 
Just to point out that the fact that a person isn't claiming another Supplementary Welfare Allowance Scheme (Rent Supplement as mentioned above) does not give "extra brownie points" when applying for an exceptional needs payment (ENP).

An application for an ENP is dealt with on its merits, based on the person's income, the need for the item(s) concerned & the ability to provide from own resources.


----------



## mtpmd (17 May 2008)

gipimann I think you may have misunderstood my point with your reference to "extra brownie points". My suggestion was to provide 'mummy1' with information that would focus the Community Welfare Officer on the applicants income, needs etc and not her family, as she is living at home.


----------



## Brianne (17 May 2008)

You might be interested in the following sites; they are free sites  in which people give away stuff to people who collect it. It's part of recycling to prevent furniture etc going unnecessarily to landfill. Sometimes there is very good stuff available. Might be worth a look.
http://www.jumbletown.ie/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3


----------



## Traceybere (20 May 2008)

When i was in reciept of one parent family allowance I got a loan from my local credit union. They just assesed what my weekly income was and my expenses were.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (6 Aug 2008)

do you have a credit union account ? i often bowwo from them.if you have been saving over 3 months then you can borrow double of what your saving is.after thats paid you then can borrow tripple and so on.


----------

